# For documentary web series



## Edgar.Mile

As part of the filming of a documentary web series, we are looking for Americans living in Lyon (or in the Rhones-Alpes region) or French having lived in the United States.
For more information (project presentation ...) contact me here. 

Thank you.
Edgar Mile.


----------

